# 275 x 60 x 15 rears on 66 GTO



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm wanting to use a 15 x 8 with 4.250 BS Cragar SS wheel, my car has a 67 chevelle 12 bolt, which is the same width as a 64 - 65 GTO. Anyone running a 275 60 15 on the rear of their 66 67?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I am on a '65 with your same rear end, fit fine just watch the big bumps with a full tank.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

It looks to me that a 66 -67 might have a little more tire room than a 65, but I've never measured it, my plan is to run 275 60 rear and a 205 75 or 215 70 front, still trying to see what's available in tires. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm running 215/70/15 in front, kinda wish I went with 235/60/15 , IMO 205/75 is going to be pretty small.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> I'm running 215/70/15 in front, kinda wish I went with 235/60/15 , IMO 205/75 is going to be pretty small.


Yeah, I'm trying to stay tall and narrow in front to go with the 28" in back. I used to have a blown pro street Chevy II, with 33 x 21.50 rears and I think 5.60 15 fronts, I liked the look and it drove fine. I'm still in the figuring stages, so just trying to get an idea, maybe I'll go wider in front.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 275/50/17 on the rear of my 66 with stock width rear end. no clearance issues. do not know my rim offset though, sorry.

tire size calculator shows overall circumference and width to be almost identical to 275/60/15

Agree with Baaad that 205 on the front is too skinny. I have 235s and it is good.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I've been looking around and I think you all are right, 205 is looking too skinny. The car has some old rollers on there now, I think 235 60 14 in front and 295 50 15 rears, I want the front to come up and the rear tires inside the wheel wells.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Duff said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to stay tall and narrow in front to go with the 28" in back. I used to have a blown pro street Chevy II, with 33 x 21.50 rears and I think 5.60 15 fronts, I liked the look and it drove fine. I'm still in the figuring stages, so just trying to get an idea, maybe I'll go wider in front.
> View attachment 154198


Ah ok, very cool 😎


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> It looks to me that a 66 -67 might have a little more tire room than a 65, but I've never measured it, my plan is to run 275 60 rear and a 205 75 or 215 70 front, still trying to see what's available in tires. Thanks for the response!


I was at a show last year with a 67 running that size, presumably on his factory rear-end. He did have load leveler shocks though


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I was at a show last year with a 67 running that size, presumably on his factory rear-end. He did have load leveler shocks though
> [/QUOTE I bought new rear springs years ago, I thought they were for a 66 convertible, but can't remember, they do set the car up fairly high though. I still have the spring assisted shocks that came off the car, may put them on there also. I'll take some measurements later this Week, and post the results.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Duff said:


> I'm wanting to use a 15 x 8 with 4.250 BS Cragar SS wheel, my car has a 67 chevelle 12 bolt, which is the same width as a 64 - 65 GTO. Anyone running a 275 60 15 on the rear of their 66 67?


I knew Pontiac rear ends got wider by an inch or so in 66 or 67 but I never knew the Chevy 12 bolt was the same width as the earlier Pontiac rear. That's helpful information to have. Is that the case for all Chevy rears or did they change too?

On my 65, I now have 15 x 8 Rallye I reproductions with 275 60 15. I think the back space is 4.25 on these wheels from Summit. But, I also have the worst of both worlds, so to speak, a 69 rear end bolted under a 65 GTO, so I can hardly fit anything under the rear wheel wells.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I knew Pontiac rear ends got wider by an inch or so in 66 or 67 but I never knew the Chevy 12 bolt was the same width as the earlier Pontiac rear. That's helpful information to have. Is that the case for all Chevy rears or did they change too?
> 
> On my 65, I now have 15 x 8 Rallye I reproductions with 275 60 15. I think the back space is 4.25 on these wheels from Summit. But, I also have the worst of both worlds, so to speak, a 69 rear end bolted under a 65 GTO, so I can hardly fit anything under the rear wheel wells.
> View attachment 154203


Well if you have 275 60 15s then you cant possibly be complaining!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> Well if you have 275 60 15s then you cant possibly be complaining!


You're right. I'm not complaining. I like the old school, day two, jacked up in the rear stance anyhow. But I know some people want a low profile with everything tucked inside the wheel wells.

Back in the 1980s, I was running 50s in the back with the rear end up like a stink bug. It's not quite that bad now.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> You're right. I'm not complaining. I like the old school, day two, jacked up in the rear stance anyhow. But I know some people want a low profile with everything tucked inside the wheel wells.
> 
> Back in the 1980s, I was running 50s in the back with the rear end up like a stink bug. It's not quite that bad now.
> 
> View attachment 154206


That's right up my alley! I respect the guys who enjoy the low profile, but high bumpers and tall rubber are my favorite flavor.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Ames sells a 15 x 8 rally one with 5" BS, that would work better if you have a 69 rear under your 65.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Duff said:


> I'm wanting to use a 15 x 8 with 4.250 BS Cragar SS wheel, my car has a 67 chevelle 12 bolt, which is the same width as a 64 - 65 GTO. Anyone running a 275 60 15 on the rear of their 66 67?


This is mine with that exact setup (size wise)


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Duff said:


> Ames sells a 15 x 8 rally one with 5" BS, that would work better if you have a 69 rear under your 65.


Actually, mine is the 5 inch back space too. I was wrong on that but when I checked, it is 5. It's probably the same WheelVitique product that Ames sells. I just can't pass up the free shipping on something like that even when I would prefer to support Ames.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Actually, mine is the 5 inch back space too. I was wrong on that but when I checked, it is 5. It's probably the same WheelVitique product that Ames sells. I just can't pass up the free shipping on something like that even when I would prefer to support Ames.
> I try to support Ames, but sometimes if it's a substantial amount I have to stray towards the best deal.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> This is mine with that exact setup (size wise)
> View attachment 154221


What size are your front runners? Nice looking goat! Is that 66 Montero red, it kind of looks like regimental?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Duff said:


> What size are your front runners? Nice looking goat! Is that 66 Montero red, it kind of looks like regimental?


The fronts are 2356015 on 15x7 4.25 BS
No idea on the color, came to me that way....with 2257014 on Cragar SS's


----------

